# Fitting a silencer of a Ruger P89, any help?



## waverunner0726

Where can i find an extended barrel or threaded barrel for a Ruger P89 or if an adaptor for a suppressor? Help will be appreciated.


----------



## Baldy

I don't know anybody who makes extented threaded barrels for the Rugers.


----------



## Revolver

Maybe you can have a threaded extension done?


----------



## rfawcs

I can't remember ever seeing a suppressed Ruger auto, other than a .22 .

Try posting your question here:

http://www.silencertalk.com/forum/

http://www.rugerforum.net/

http://www.rugerforum.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/rugerforum/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro

Try contacting these manufacturers; they don't make barrels for Rugers, but they might know who (if anyone) does:

http://www.jarvis-custom.com/
http://www.barsto.com/


----------



## Repo777

*Do some reasearch first*

Hi,
I was looking around for a threaded barrel and found this post. I went through looking for a threaded barrel for my P89 about 1 year ago. I called a company called Advanced Armament (http://advanced-armament.com/) and asked them if they had a can for the P89. They were a wealth of information. At the time they said that they don't make one that I would be happy with and steered me away from trying silence the P89. They said that not all guns will work well with silencers. Apparently some guns will blast hot gases and powder back into your face which I think would take away the enjoyment that a silencer offers. I ended up getting a Walther P22 and their Pilot silencer which works very well. I also got a .22 conversion kit for my Bushmaster M4 and put the can on it. It's VERY quiet, with sub-sonic ammo of course. With Colibri ammo it's quieter than a pellet gun.
Here's a link to a video of the M4 with .22 conversion kit and the can...


----------



## Shipwreck

Not to be nit picky - but U do know that the silencer costs more than that gun :mrgreen:


----------



## Repo777

*I think I missed something*

I'm not sure what gun you're talking about. The Pilot silencer was about $250 through my dealer. The Walther P22 was close to $300 back then, the Ruger P89 was around $400 or more when it came out and the Bushmaster version that I have was around $800 through my gun guy. I would recommend a .22 silencer to anyone who can get one. Especially when you think of all the .22 conversion kits that are out there for M-16, Ar-15/M4, AK-47, Colt 1911 that make shooting cheaper, then add a can and it's quieter. They're a lot of fun and make shooting much more enjoyable. Plus, chicks dig it! :smt023


----------



## rfawcs

Repo777 said:


> I'm not sure what gun you're talking about. (snip)


I'm sure he meant the total cost. If you consider the $200 tax and any fees or other costs for fingerprinting etc., the suppressor cost more than the P22. But like you said, once you have a muzzle suppressor, you can use it with multiple hosts.


----------



## Sigma_6

Not to sound stupid but do you have to have a class 3 weapons license to own a silencer? If not I wouldnt mind having one for a .22. That would be awesome.


----------



## rfawcs

The only real consideration is you have to live in a state that allows its citizens to possess suppressors. I believe this table http://www.bodermansports.com/html/nfa_states.html is slightly out of date, but it will give you an idea.

Other than that, if you can legally own a handgun, you can own a suppressor. All it takes is time and money. To give you an example, the total cost for my Walther P22 and Gemtech Outback II suppressor, including fees and transfer tax, was about $900.

The basic process is:
- find an NFA (Class 3) dealer in your state. Some stock suppressors, some order them when purchased.
- The dealer will walk you through the paperwork; any state requirements, two Form 4s, fingerprinting, etc.
- Send everything to the Feds in West VA. Wait.
- The paperwork returns. Pick up your can and start shooting.

There are a few other considerations. If you get a muzzle suppressor, you'll have to thread the barrel (or get an additional extended barrel to thread) of your host firearm(s). You can't remove the suppressor from your state of residence without notifying the Feds.

But they ARE way cool.

Here are some links that you can get more info from:
http://www.ar15.com/
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/
http://www.silencertests.com/

If you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer them if I can. I'll send you some manufacturer links if you want, also.

P22 and Gemtech Outback II


Beretta 92FS and SRT Matrix


Ruger 9mm carbine and SRT Matrix


CZ Kadet and SRT Cheyenne II


----------



## rfawcs

Sorry, that should be a Cheyenne XL, not Cheyenne II. It was late.


----------

